

The Troll Hunters - danso
http://www.technologyreview.com/photoessay/533426/the-troll-hunters/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=troll+hunters#!/story/forever/0/tr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=troll+hunters#!/story/forever/0/troll%20hunters)

